# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Varios colectivos llevarán a los tribunales y a la UE la construcción de la presa del Bergantes

## F. Lázaro

27/11/13

Europa Press

 La Plataforma 'El Bergantes no se toca' y el Ayuntamiento de Aguaviva (Teruel) irán a los tribunales y a la Unión Europea (UE) para evitar la construcción de la presa que la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) ha decidido levantar en el río Bergantes, ha anunciado la concejal del Ayuntamiento de Aguaviva Rosa Clemente, quien ha comparecido, junto con el alcalde, Rafael Cervera y miembros de la plataforma, en la Comisión de Comparecencias y Peticiones Ciudadanas de las Cortes de Aragón.

"Si la Administración se siente capaz de expropiar e hipotecar nuestro futuro, nosotros lucharemos por evitarlo hasta que los tribunales de derechos humanos y la justicia europea nos den la razón. Condenan a un pueblo de agua que sin su río no es nada", ha expresado Clemente. Para la corporación municipal, en palabras de la concejal, "la vida y muerte del río y del pueblo van a la par y en nuestras manos está evitarlo".

El Ayuntamiento ha mostrado este martes su "oposición rotunda" al "daño irreparable" que suponen, de acuerdo con la opinión expresada esta mañana por Clemente, y al "mazazo letal que supone para la supervivencia" del pueblo. Además, ha sentenciado que es "totalmente intolerable hablar de víctimas mortales" en un proyecto así, calificando el informe sobre la materia realizado por el INAGA como "tendencioso, manipulador, partidista y peligroso".

"No hay dinero que pague el desahucio de nuestro pueblo", ha continuado Rosa Clemente, quien ha negado que el Pacto del Agua sea "un acto de fe" y ha aseverado que PP y PAR defienden a los regantes. "Los tribunales nos darán la razón", ha confiado.

Clemente ha llamado la atención sobre el potencial turístico del río Bergantes, ya que la población de Aguaviva se multiplica por tres en verano por los turistas que acuden "en su mayoría a disfrutar del río".

Otro miembro de la plataforma, Javier Cucalón, ha comentado que se han presentado 3.600 alegaciones al proyecto en cinco días y que se celebró en Aguaviva una concentración en la que participaron unas 1.000 personas de este y otros municipios aragoneses, quienes expresaron su "rotunda oposición".

Ha dejado claro que ni la plataforma ni los vecinos de Aguaviva están en contra de mejorar la seguridad del embalse de Calanda y, al contrario, ha considerado que "si hay un problema en la cuenca se debe actuar", pero siempre "contemplando todas las posibilidades y alternativas".

Ha aseverado que la CHE ha planteado el proyecto "totalmente de espaldas a nosotros", por lo que "los vecinos del territorio nos sentimos despreciados".

Cucalón ha animado a "no seguir con esta vetusta idea de acabar por convertir los ríos en canales" y ha considerado que "el enfoque tradicional" de dar soluciones como la construcción de presas "se ha rebelado en determinados casos insuficiente", proponiendo la elaboración de planes de protección civil y ordenar el territorio "respetando el medio ambiente".

"Se deberá trabajar con la naturaleza y no contra ella, de acuerdo con la UE", ha continuado Javier Cucalón, quien ha asegurado que la presa causaría "impactos irreversibles" en el Lugar de Interés Comunitario (LIC) 'Río Bergantes' y afectaría a la Zona de Especial Protección para las Aves (ZEPA) del río Guadalope y el Maestrazgo, así como a varias especies amenazadas y en peligro de extinción.

"La zona elegida es de un alto valor ambiental y paisajístico", ha agregado el representante de la plataforma, quien ha puesto de relieve sus valores faunísticos "excepcionales", en alusión a la presencia de nutrias y madrillas. Ha mencionado el patrimonio arqueológico, que data de 3.000 años antes de Cristo.
*
Elevado coste*

Aitor Clemente ha destacado el elevado coste de esta obra pública y ha propuesto construir un aliviadero en la presa de Calanda para salvar la presa en caso de una gran avenida.

En su opinión, el "ideario" de la CHE contempla "inyectar hormigón por doquier". Ha dicho, asimismo, que "la decisión está viciada de origen" por haberse realizado un análisis "insuficiente y erróneo".

Clemente se ha preguntado si la construcción de una presa es "la mejor solución" para paliar los efectos de una avenida cuyo retorno es de 10.000 años y ha solicitado a los Grupos que pidan a la Confederación el descarte definitivo de la presa del río Bergantes.

Asimismo, ha recordado la existencia de alternativas al proyecto y ha señalado que el impacto es "económico, emocional" y supone un peligro "de muerte, de despoblación" para Aguaviva.

*Grupos*

Al respecto, el diputado de IU, Luis Ángel Romero, ha rechazado el proyecto y se ha solidarizado con la plataforma, considerando "insostenible" esta infraestructura desde el punto de vista económico y en el marco de "una crisis profunda donde no hay recursos económicos".

El parlamentario de CHA, Joaquín Palacín, ha pedido el descarte definitivo del proyecto, ha destacado la "oposición total" de los vecinos y ha tildado de "innecesaria" la obra, haciendo hincapié en el "excelente grado de conservación" de la zona. "El argumento del miedo, del peligro, no nos vale".

En representación del PAR, Manuel Lorenzo Blasco, ha respetado los "intereses legítimos" de ambas partes y ha considerado que no se puede llegar a conclusiones definitivas sin un diálogo entre las dos partes. Ha pronosticado que la obra se empezará a construir "en la siguiente crisis".

La diputada del PSOE, María Victoria Broto, ha expresado que "en este momento no es posible llevar a cabo este proyecto" y ha defendido que la decisión se tome "con consenso y con acuerdo". La situación de los aguavivanos es "trágicamente absurda".

Desde el PP, Nuria Loris ha entendido la "preocupación" de la plataforma para a continuación recordar que este proyecto está recogido en el Pacto del Agua de 1992 y fue revisado por la Comisión de Seguimiento del Pacto del Agua, acuerdo que el PP ha defendido siempre.

El origen de este proyecto no es garantizar la seguridad del pantano de Calanda, es asegurar el uso de esta presa para agua de boca, ha agregado Loris, recordando que de Calanda también se abastecen zonas regables.

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/infraes...el-bergantes-4

----------

